# ISO a gig.



## Fishkillr (Aug 26, 2016)

Looking to buy two gigs that will hold up for a few trips at the least that won't break the bank. Any suggestions?


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

You looking for the actual head or the handle?


----------



## Fishkillr (Aug 26, 2016)

Both


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Where you located? The hardware store in Crestview on the old main street has bamboo gigs in multiple sizes, good prices too


----------



## Fishkillr (Aug 26, 2016)

I'm in cantonment and North Pensacola


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Walking or out of a boat?


----------



## Fishkillr (Aug 26, 2016)

Mostly walking


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Boutwell pole and a Closson gig is the ONLY way to go.


----------



## Fishkillr (Aug 26, 2016)

Thank you. Do you have any recommendations that are easier on the wallet?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

You're better off just going to Outcast or somewhere and getting one of the mass produced gigs if you're on a budget. I'd get a Boutwell pole regardless, they are cheap enough.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Get you a 3 prong B&M from a sporting good store and whatever kind of handle you can find that's cheap and you'll be good to go for a just a little bit of money.


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

My girlfriend got outa hand this weekend while gigging, I got her back in line but I broke my handle in the process. Who around panama, destin, defunk area carries the bamboo?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

kmerr80 said:


> My girlfriend got outa hand this weekend while gigging, I got her back in line but I broke my handle in the process. Who around panama, destin, defunk area carries the bamboo?


Florida Watersports in PCB carries Boutwell poles. If you come through Crestview I have an extra I'll sell you. Got them straight from Boutwell.


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

Splittine said:


> Florida Watersports in PCB carries Boutwell poles. If you come through Crestview I have an extra I'll sell you. Got them straight from Boutwell.


That will work. I'll take it If you don't mind hanging on to it for 2-3 weeks and I will be coming through there. thanks


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Not a problem. I have a handful of them hanging up in the garage. Different lengths.


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

You said mostly for walking....if you want a good one make you one. Easy and cheap. Just get a good handle and piece of 5/16 spring steel rod from local hardwear place and stainless hose clamp. drill hole in center of handle as far as you can go straight in just big enough to get the steel rod in there. Cut rod off about a foot long and sharpen the end to a rounded point(not a needle point) with grinder then put hose clamp on the end and tighten it down. Can put some epoxy on the steel in the handle too to go along with the clamp but I never have. Gig will last you for years. I made this one about 12 years ago and still use it every trip. it has a copper collar instead of hose clamp but does same thing.


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

Fixed


----------

